#  >  > Computers Can Be Fun >  >  > Computer News >  >  PS3 Blu-Ray Movies?

## Tao

Does anybody know about the availability of Blu-Ray movies in Thailand?  I know they sell all the copies of PS3 games and wondered if they sell the movies as well.

I've decided to give up on my XBox 360 after being unable to find many of the games i was looking for here. My box is not chipped so i've been buying originals.

I think the best thing to do would be to get a PS3 which is more widely available and it also has the added bonus of Blu-Ray which would be nice when i get a new telly later in the year.

Are there any PS3 owners here?

----------


## Marmite the Dog

My mate used to order them from Amazon UK. I'm not sure if he still does though.

----------


## Tao

You know if they are region protected or does the copy game mod bypass this?

----------


## Marmite the Dog

You can buy the discs here, but my idiot friend hasn't replied to tell me where yet.

----------


## Marmite the Dog

Silom, Soi 4 have them apparently.

----------


## Tao

Eh?

I was talking about Blu-Ray High Definition discs.... not who blew Ray and his mates in a gay bar down Silom.

Seriously though,assuming he was not taking the piss, he must of meant the street vendors around soi 4.  If they have them there i'd imagine they'd be available at the other places (MBK, Panthip, Fortune).

OK thanks, i'll need to have a scout around (not soi 4 BTW).

----------


## mrsquirrel

Buy Video Games for Consoles and PC - From Japan, Korea and other Regions! - Play-Asia.com

Order your games - how I get mine here.

PS3 cannot play copied games yet.

----------


## Tao

OK Mr. Squirrel thanks for the info and the link.   :Smile:

----------


## EmperorTud

I've bought a few from eBay and I don't pay more than $20 per disc inclusive of shipping for most of them. US is the same region (A) as Asia so no problems there. No Customs charges either so far touch wood.

Soon I'm gonna start d/l and burning my own though. Got the hunger.

Anyone know how much a blu ray burner is in Panthip out of interest?

I know the single layer 25GB discs are 450THB. They need to come down a bit before it's worth it.

----------


## Tao

Thought they couldn't play copied games?  (according to the squirrel in the earlier post)

----------


## EmperorTud

PS3 cannot play copied games yet.

Ripping and burning Blu Ray movies on a PC is a different proposition however. 

Burned Blu Ray discs will play on a PS3, provided they are the correct region or the region coding is removed.

----------


## EmperorTud

I've now found the recordable 25GB Blu Ray discs for 350THB online. I will go to Panthip tomorrow to ascertain availability and cost of a Blu Ray burner.

----------


## Tao

Good info.  Cheers.

----------


## bayon

Fortune town 4th floor
Some stores pretend to sell HD-DVD and Blu-Ray movies a 250 bahts.
Actually it's only DVD9 with a fake HD-DVD or BR cover....
There is one store that sells real BR movies right in front of the copy stores

MBK
The best shop is on the 4th floor, the floor where you have the mobile phones booths. Go to the very end of that floor towards the BTS, there is one shop selling BR movies, without about 50 differents movie titles.

----------


## mrsquirrel

Just got myself a PS3 this weekend. 150 quid second hand 60GB model with the PS2 chip inside so I can play PS2 games.

Not sure why I bought it but it looks nice. Just got my 360 back from RROD as well so now have to systems a new DS with M3 Real card and a slightly pissed off missus that I have all these toys, I think I have to give her the DS as her own since she likes Sodoku so much

----------


## Tao

Yup, PS3 on my want list.  I'll be waiting a few months until i get my big screen telly though to make full use of the Blu Ray.

----------


## mrsquirrel

There are some reasonable 24in monitors now available with HDMI/HD on them made with decent panels.

Start around $350

----------


## Tao

> There are some reasonable 24in monitors now available with HDMI/HD on them made with decent panels.
> 
> Start around $350


Seems pretty cheap, you think they're any good at that price?

----------


## mrsquirrel

I know a couple of people who have bought them and have been happy with them.

: :Sad: ÁÖ)¾ÆÄÉÀÌµå¿þÀÌ::

Goes for just under 350 dollars.

There is another brand called Zeus which appears to either come from this manafactuer or share the same address. 

Viewsonics at 24in are about 380 or so.
Topsync go for a bit more.

----------


## bkkandrew

> Fortune town 4th floor
> Some stores pretend to sell HD-DVD and Blu-Ray movies a 250 bahts.
> Actually it's only DVD9 with a fake HD-DVD or BR cover....
> There is one store that sells real BR movies right in front of the copy stores
> 
> MBK
> The best shop is on the 4th floor, the floor where you have the mobile phones booths. Go to the very end of that floor towards the BTS, there is one shop selling BR movies, without about 50 differents movie titles.


How much are they selling them for?

----------


## Tao

Art and Gun on the 6th floor were selling them for around 18,000 last time i asked.  Saying that, i know they rip off farang especially those they don't know or think are tourists.

----------


## bkkandrew

> Art and Gun on the 6th floor were selling them for around 18,000 last time i asked. Saying that, i know they rip off farang especially those they don't know or think are tourists.


18000 per disk? Are you sure? :Confused:

----------


## Tao

err no.  i meant a ps3. 

sorry, i don't know how much they sell the disks for.  I know they sell original xbox games for between 1600 - 2400 depending on the title and where it's imported from.  Movies i ain't too sure, never bought one.

----------


## EmperorTud

Original Blu-Ray Movies shouldn't be over 1,500THB. If they are, it's a rip off.

I buy on eBay. Never pay more than $25. Got 13 titles so far including Goodfellas, Donnie Brasco, The Departed and The Shining.

If the Thais are selling DVD9 as Blu-Ray and HD DVD movies then that's pretty low of them. Must be a lot of people stupid enough to be buying them though. To be expected as most of their customers will be Thai and not have the first clue. Not to mention 250THB is a rip-off for a DVD9. Easy way to tell is if they play in a normal DVD player.

I'll pop down there tomorrow and investigate.

----------


## EmperorTud

Well I didn't go today so I'll try tomorrow...

----------


## EmperorTud

Still not been...

----------


## bkkandrew

> Still not been...


I might go myself Weds/Thurs...

----------


## bkkandrew

Went yesterday. Was semi-stuck because of rain so had a chat with the boss of one of the bigger stores on the ground floor. She reckoned they would start selling them in 2-3 months.

Anyone else found suppliers in town?

----------


## Tao

Thanks for the update.

----------


## Timber

Found a shop in MBK the other day selling the new ps3 slim from Singapore for 10,900B with a bit more off if you buy some games. The name is "Bus Games" I think (has the word 'bus' at the beginning), 4th floor about 50 meters from Powerbuy on the right side if you're facing Sukumvit. 

Any updates on where to buy blu-ray movies here? Looked all over MBK and found nada. Anyone pirating them yet? (movies, not ps3 games)

----------


## The Fresh Prince

I found a shop the other day in Central World. As you walk in go up the first set of stairs and then the shop is on your right. Can't remember the name. All the Blue Rays were 999bt.

----------


## Timber

Thanks, I'll check it out. Green sent  :Smile:

----------


## The Fresh Prince

They actually had a pretty good selection too. I might buy one just to see what all the fuss is about.

----------


## 724HD

I would like to update the today Blue Ray Disc as below:

200 baht at the building near Rama9 intersection: It's real blu ray (won't work with DVD player) but the seller cut off all features and some sound format, remaining only movie

150 baht (same above building) DVD 9 copy converted from BluRay original disc (use DVD player to play). I've tested the movie quality is better than normal DVD9 but as bluray yet

there are alot of shops where get the disc from diferent sources inside the store. I've spent alot of money untill I found the good quality one.  As my friend recommed me Alternatively if you would like to enjoy the HD movie you may buy the HDD Media player where you could down load the movie from internet or request it when you buy the Hard Disk(this is cheaper penny per movie) .

----------


## harrybarracuda

If you're in Chiang Mai there is a nice man at a certain shopping centre who, if you give him a 500Gb hard disk, will install it and sell you a media player with HDMI connection containing 15-20 1080p rips, about B5,900 for the box and cables.

You have to ask him nicely and as you can imagine it takes quite a while to copy them, but you plug it straight into your plasma or lcd/led and enjoy.

Beats paying 18-30,000 bt for bits of plastic, unless you are desperate for the directors commentary and stuff.

Terminator Salvation, Die Hard 4, 5 Harry Potters, Fast and the Furious Tokyo Drift, Up, are some of the ones I remember being on it. I gave him a few 720p rips back as well.

Oh, and the box has an ethernet connection so you can download torrents and copy them straight onto it.

----------


## saisu27

can i download bluray movies from anywhere?

----------


## harrybarracuda

You can download hi-res rips of movies from pyratebeh <heh>

I buy all my discs from Amazon or Half.com.

Almost always get to me, and on the odd occasions they don't, Amazon ship a free replacement order.

----------


## Nostradamus

> can i download bluray movies from anywhere?


Leechers Lair have some full Blu-ray ISOs up if you can use torrents.

Alternatively download .mkv rips in 1080p or 720p. The 1080p ones look almost as good but without the HD audio.

I burn BD25s onto RiTEK BD-Rs. They are about 75thb each in Panthip.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Originally Posted by saisu27
> 
> can i download bluray movies from anywhere?
> 
> 
> Leechers Lair have some full Blu-ray ISOs up if you can use torrents.
> 
> Alternatively download .mkv rips in 1080p or 720p. The 1080p ones look almost as good but without the HD audio.
> 
> I burn BD25s onto RiTEK BD-Rs. They are about 75thb each in Panthip.


Ah good call. I've got a BD writer on its way and was wondering about the disks. Out of interest, what's the exact capacity?

And Leecher's Lair says no more signups. Any clues?

Added: Found http://www.blu-torrents.net

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Added: Found http://www.blu-torrents.net


I take that back. That site is so shit it's unbelievable.

----------


## Nostradamus

> Ah good call. I've got a BD writer on its way and was wondering about the disks. Out of interest, what's the exact capacity?  And Leecher's Lair says no more signups. Any clues?


I have PM'ed you with invite to Leechers. Any files over 8GB are freeleech.
Look for the files with BD25 in the title or alternatively around 20GB to 49GB in size.

There are two sizes of blu-rays, BD25s and BD50s (25 and 50 GB respectively). The BD50s are dual layer.

I use RiTEK BD-R BD25s (full face printable) at about 75thb each and they come in spindles of 25. You can get them in the good CD/DVD shops in Panthip. BD50s are available but a bit more pricey so I have held off on them so far. There's also BD25 and BD50s available in BD-RW for re-writing.

----------

